# Cohiba Esplendidos (Cuban) on Ebay.ca



## Butch (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey guys,

I am new and excuse me if you are not suppose to do this but I was looking at ebay in reference to the davidoff cigars then went over to my country's ebay site www.ebay.ca and seen this search for cohiba and it has about 3 days left.

1 box of Cuban Esplendidos with no reserve in Toronto, Ontario Canada right now it is at $100.00 CAd which is about $83.48 USD, thought maybe others would care to know. I already have a box myself and no room unless I build a tupperdor.

The guy supposively bought them on a trip about a week ago and not known if they are being properly stored buy rescuing some cubans might still be of interest to some guys.

Best of luck


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

I hate to say it, but they're probably fakes. Are they in a glass top box?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

The glass top boxes are there. I was going to buy one as a "collector's item".


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

OK, I'm going out on a limb here, but the glass top Cohiba Boxes are fakes, right? But has anyone tried the ones coming from The D.R.? Theyr'e really not bad. Mild, decent burning & smoking. If I'm not mistaken, they probably also have a bit, maybe 20%, Cuban leaf in them, but they're certainly not genuine Cohibas. Friend of mine picked up 3 boxes for $50 and thought he found a bargain. He was upset when I told him that they were total fakes, but nice tasting/nice smoking fakes. I offered to buy a box from him (yes, I liked them), but then he got greedy and only offered me 2 meesly sticks as a gift. Silly him.  

True story BTW.


----------



## Butch (Nov 1, 2004)

glovepuppy said:


> I hate to say it, but they're probably fakes. Are they in a glass top box?


NOt all of them are glastop these look more legit, although one never knows

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11673&item=6128643412&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11673&item=6128426992&rd=1

If I am wrong sorry but the boxes look like they have the appropriate burned in stamps holographic sticker and habanos white sticker. 

Sorry if I am wrong, just seen it and wanted to let people know.


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

I wouldn't bid a penny....

When I went to Cuba in April 2004, a jinetero (hustler) wanted to sell me "real cigars". He had a box of Monte 4 and Esplendidos (with new gold bands). The cigars were soo crooked, unevenly cut, inconsistent... didn't need to look at the box or stamp. I followed him out of curiosity, went to his or his friend's house/apartment. 

When I went to his place, he opened his bag full of stash. I saw pages of empty (pink and white) receipts and holograms. The point is that just because the ebay seller has receipts and holograms, does not make it authentic. He also had many "Edicion Limitada" that looked great (cigars, box, smell)... but were fake. For example, a Montecristo Double Corona 2003 (came out in 2001)... a 2003 Partagas Series D3 (came out in 2001)... you get the idea

The box code "EOG CCUA" is April 99... ask the seller whether the bands are the new golden ones or the black and white ones. If it is a gold, then you got a problem... they came out in 2003.. which is inconsistent with the box code. Maybe ask the guy to email you a closeup shot of the band.

If it's too good to be true, it probably is. Esplendidos go for ~$400US easily in Cuba... There are not shops that would sell it that cheap.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

ju1c3r said:


> If it's too good to be true, it probably is. Esplendidos go for ~$400US easily in Cuba... There are no shops that would sell it that cheap.


I've had my share of fakes so I'm very weary.
Can't tell you how true what you said is.


----------



## Butch (Nov 1, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> I've had my share of fakes so I'm very weary.
> Can't tell you how true what you said is.


 A point well taken by everyone. This guy appears to have just gone down and brought back some cohibas, maybe they are fake and maybe not. He probablystarted the bidding at $100 figuring that it would rise up quickly as retail here in Canada after taxes etc they sell for over $1200. I asked for more pictures after some of the reply and he sent them. The box looks like the four that I have had in my lifetime that were authentic. Ask him for more pictures like the ones I asked for and the ones listed above and make your decision

I was just trying to be helpful. Hopefully I didn't lead anyone astray.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Whatever the case may be with those Esplendidos, it was good of you to share it with us here at CS...


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

I prefer the Esplendidos that come in the aluminum tubes myself.

:w


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

Although there is a REMOTE possiblity that REAL Cuban cigars MAY have been sold on EBay at one time or another, 99.999% of cigars that sellers SAY are Cuban are blatant fakes. Take that to the bank. I would advise NEVER buying "Cuban" cigars on EBay. Ever. 

Btw, the CHEAPEST PLACE ON EARTH to buy authentic Habanos (real Cuban) cigars is in Cuba, and a box of real Esplendidos sells for almost $400 USD. 

I can't quite tell from the pictures, but the warranty seal on both boxes definitely looks fake.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Personally, in my opinion there are too many reliable places where one can aquire legit Havanas without having to resort to an auction site (no, dont ask where). I agree that the fakes will far out number the real ones on Ebay.
Call me a skeptic, and I may pay a few bucks more than auction buyers, but I rest well knowing what I do have are authentic & need no second or thrird opinions on what I order. Plus Im guaranteed satisfaction & delivery for a refund or exchange. That alone is worth the extra cost.


----------



## Butch (Nov 1, 2004)

Okay

I now have found some interesting information regarding some of the ebay cigars.  

There are a number of different brands and boxes listed by various sellers in various countries. Now interesting piece of information, the cuban green sticker has the same serial #, does this mean that they have an allotment of the green stickers with the same serial number or it is fakes that the counterfeitor has used the same serial number for all of them sold? All of these buyers are saying that they bought these cigars recently on a trip to cuba in the past month or month and a half.

The serial number is EP 006141.

Anybody know anything that could be helpful???


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

Each serial number on the sticker on each box of *REAL* Habanos cigars is UNIQUE AND DIFFERENT. NO TWO THE SAME.


----------



## Butch (Nov 1, 2004)

cazadore said:


> Each serial number on the sticker on each box of *REAL* Habanos cigars is UNIQUE AND DIFFERENT. NO TWO THE SAME.


That is what I thought thanks for the confirmation.

I therefore wish to apologize to all of the people here for this thread...hopefully all of you are more educated than me and I did not lead anyone astray.

Again Sorry Everyone.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Butch said:


> He probablystarted the bidding at $100 figuring that it would rise up quickly as retail here in Canada after taxes etc they sell for over $1200.


He probably started the bidding at $100 cause he paid $25!!! Hey man, don't worry about this posting. The cigar world is riddled with people trying to sell others fake cuban cigars. This is, most likely, another fine version of exactly that. Poker hit it right on the nose. You gotta trust your sources and trust is something you can't really earn over a few emails on an Ebay account. Be skeptical my friend.

SB


----------

